# taking ccw course



## mmkkpro (Mar 14, 2013)

Im going to take a ccw class saturday 3/16/13,any advice from anyone who has taken it,im using a hi point jhp .45,although I own a colt NMGC .45 had it since 1983,im open to any kind of advice on taking course,thanks,mmkkpro


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Nah,don't get worried.They'll teach you some about guns,fill out the paperwork properly,maybe print you and talk about the laws and responsibility of carrying.Don't take everything they say about carrying and the law as law,you need to investigate and understand your laws as it really is.Some of the stories I've heard from instructors are out there,and some even are in LE-don't ever assume a cop knows the law because they don't,it isn't their job.

If you can hit a target you'll be fine,the range is usually very short and some let you shoot until the few required number of rounds gets you passed.There are some great instructors out there so get an idea about yours if you can from those that have dealt with him before because there are some that just do this with 1/2 a heart and see it as side money.When you're done the work begins on studying the law and practicing safe handling and tactics.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you're going to fire more than maybe 50 consecutive shots, maybe take along something better than your Hi-Point.
Also, maybe the Gold Cup's far better trigger will permit you better control. However, I don't know about repeatedly drawing a Gold Cup from a holster...


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

That varies widely from state to state, some states you don't have to even fire a gun, others you have to show some shooting proficiency. 

The NC course requires firing 40, but instructor rolled it into the NRA pistol training and we shot 50. Which also allowed those that were using loaners for the course to shoot all 50 of the ammo they had to buy.


----------

